
The Great Programming Language Continuum; or why C++ is dying - steeleduncan
http://slidetocode.com/2013/01/20/continuum/
======
twp
The article claims that "[human speech] would be the highest level language of
all if anyone could write an interpreter for it."

What a load of nonsense.

Human speech is a lousy language for precise expression, and often fails even
for human-to-human communication. This is why we invented mathematics.

I stopped reading at that point.

~~~
mikevm
I stopped reading after "; or why C++ is dying".

------
jes5199
"C has retained its popularity because the answer to the question what is the
lowest level language I can code in without using assembly has always been C"

What a way to miss the point! There are plenty of languages between assembly
and C. C wins because it's about as high-level as you can get before you start
incurring run-time penalties.

------
CJefferson
This article appears to directly contradict its main point, by claiming lisp
is the most exclusive language, which everyone would want to use, yet almost
no-one uses it.

------
YuriNiyazov
Wow, have you looked at C++11? It brings in everything you love about
functional languages and improves on it.

~~~
thwest
I love C++11 but it still doesn't get me lazy evaluation

~~~
PommeDeTerre
There are a variety of techniques for implementing lazy evaluation when using
C++. What's stopping you from using these approaches, or using an existing
library like Boost Phoenix?

------
stewie2
I completely disagree. C++ is not perfect, but it's evolving. I started my oo
programing with java. I have used c#, go, obj c and many others. But I think
C++ is still the best.

------
tunesmith
Not sure I'd say that human speech is the highest level programming language.
Human speech is just too vague.

I always wonder when someone will invent a programming language that is built
for the mobile programmer. I don't mean mobile devices, I mean the programmer
can program while walking around. Transparent hud, microgestures, something
like that. That'd be pretty high level.

------
gonewest
Now let's look at that list again but remove languages that don't have native
threads and vectorization.

